# FDNY Recruitment Video "a big hit"



## mariomike (14 Mar 2010)

Battalion 38 in Brooklyn.
"New York City EMTs and paramedics know the gritty streets just as well as any gang member."

They ride in the ambulances enough. 
Might as well recruit them to pick up and deliver each other to the hospitals.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXln3ZujCqs

Could be as the result of lawsuits over recruiting:
http://gothamist.com/2007/05/22/fdny_sued_over.php


----------



## Civvymedic (14 Mar 2010)

Well that was interesting : Total self promotion, I guess he wants to be a rap star. I wonder if it was FDNY approved. Ive done quite a bit of EMS related media and I know I would not get something like that approved using departmental uniforms and vehicles.


----------



## mariomike (14 Mar 2010)

According to J-EMS, the singer is an FDNY Paramedic. He and the others are all members of Battalion 38. It's an official recruiting video approved by their Commissioner:
"As for how the idea came to life, FDNY Chief John Peruggia says it was simple. 
"Paramedic Mohammed had this idea and came to the FDNY," he said. "We approved the script and lyrics and gave him some support to allow for him to film as planned. He and his partner did all of the pre- and post-production, including the filming." 
The video aired in front of several hundred FDNY members, members of the public, the fire commissioner, and even EMS hero and "Emergency!" actor Randolph Mantooth. 
"The crowd was very excited about the video, and it has been well received by the department and its members," said Peruggia. 
http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/articles/fdny_recruitment_video_a_big_hit.html


----------



## Civvymedic (14 Mar 2010)

That's cool then! Good for him and FDNY, sounds like they are having great success with it.


----------



## mariomike (14 Mar 2010)

Civvymedic said:
			
		

> That's cool then! Good for him and FDNY, sounds like they are having great success with it.



Glad you liked it! 

Here's another rap made in 1992 by the old NYC-EMS. They were amalgamated into the newly created FDNY-EMS on St. Patrick's Day 1996, by order of Mayor Giuliani. Although less polished than the 2010 rap, it is also official. The Executive Director of NYC-EMS is on the credits. 

Viewer discretion is advised:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWfTusz1ayw&feature=related

It was NYC-EMS reaching out to the community in response to the video "9-1-1 is a joke" ( 1990 ) by "Public Enemy":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odw_a1ZPS8Y&feature=PlayList&p=5655749DFEF76A56&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## Ex-SHAD (9 May 2010)

Definitely a very creative approach to recruiting.


----------

